# What is the largest species of manties available?



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi im looking for a species of praying mantis that grows to a large size.
Dont know too much about these, but willing to maybe try one this summer, so looking for one that will grow biiig.
Thankyou


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

those chinese we have here get pretty big...


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

HABU said:


> image
> 
> those chinese we have here get pretty big...


Are these currently for sale in the uk?


----------



## Rilo|UK (Jun 5, 2011)

Giant Asian, African and Chinese. Everybody has a debate about what one is actually the biggest 

I think Chinese.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

The biggest available one atm is probably _Plistospilota guineensis_ but they can be buggers to keep alive and breed. Thus are quite rare.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rhombodera species are one of the largest in terms of bulk and overall length.

Something like Gongylus species with respect to legspan.

Go for one that's interesting! We're talking about a cm or two between a 'Giant' species and a 'normal' size mantis. None of them are that big really.


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Idolomantis diabolica?


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*mantids*

At the moment the largest species we have in culture is Rhombodera sp. Thailand, this is huge, and larger than Plistospilota sp. by some amount, but I would suggest you start with a giant Asian (Hierodula membranacea) or an African lined (Sphodromantis lineola) both of these are a good size and easy to rear and breed. The Chinese (Tenodera sinensis) is quite long but less bulk than the Giant Asian and a lot more work to get to adult, Giant African is a bogus title, as although there are some huge ones in Africa these aren't in common culture and this name normally refers to Sphodromantis viridis (Giant European - being the largest of the European mantids)you can see some of these species on our web site www.metamorphosis.gb.com ( we have many more species in culture but the ones on the web are the ones available now)
Regards

Graham & Janice


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Peacock ( Pseudempusa pinnapavonis) females grow pretty large, and they are as angry as anything! 

Also agree on the mega mantis (Plistospilota guineensis). Although not as big as I hoped. 

I'm still on a hunt for a bigger chunkier mantis. :lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks guys and girls for the info, i used to keep one years ago, but i tend to be getting into them again.
What is the african giant mantis like in terms of bulk and lengh.
I want something i can actually see haha.
cheers


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> Thanks guys and girls for the info, i used to keep one years ago, but i tend to be getting into them again.
> What is the african giant mantis like in terms of bulk and lengh.
> I want something i can actually see haha.
> cheers


You wont have that issue with the Sphodromantis,:lol2: They aren't the biggest, but I love them, they are the perfect balance between size and friendliness! although they can get a bit stroppy if you poke them in the face enough times. :2thumb:


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Rhombodera sp. Thailand*


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Metamorphosis said:


> image


Will you be selling these at BTS? I'd love to get some!


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*mantids*

Hi

Sorry forgot to add that the picture is of one of our girls that are laying at present, this is a huge species, and we have kept a lot of species, and currently have over 40 species in culture, and this is the largest so far, not the longest (quite) but the most impressive species and we will be letting some out later in the year, but I would still suggest you start with a Sphodromantis sp.

Regards

Graham


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*mantids*

HI

Yes should have some for the BTS, might even have some for Newark.

Regards

Graham


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> You wont have that issue with the Sphodromantis,:lol2: They aren't the biggest, but I love them, they are the perfect balance between size and friendliness! although they can get a bit stroppy if you poke them in the face enough times. :2thumb:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Metamorphosis said:


> image


No blood in this picture...


----------



## mylesm (May 4, 2011)

i agree with metamrphis rhombodera species are some of the largest/chunkiest mantids i have heres some pics of my r.valida


----------

